# Bringing beer on a long trip



## ZoneTRN (Mar 20, 2019)

Have my on room on an upcoming day trip, and I was thinking about bringing a couple beers in a collapsible insulated bag/cooler on board. Having said that, I'm boarding in the morning, and while I like the day drink occasionally, the plan was to have the beers in the afternoon/evening. If I do that, would they provide me with some ice on occasion throughout the day to keep them cool?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 20, 2019)

No, you're going to have to bring your own.


----------



## Maglev (Mar 20, 2019)

Usually, your Sleeping Car Attendant will bring you a bucket of ice.


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 20, 2019)

Maglev said:


> Usually, your Sleeping Car Attendant will bring you a bucket of ice.


I regularly get ice. I bring a portable cooler and get a bucket and get it filled once a day.

With that being said, some SCA's are more gracious about it than others.

I miss the days of self service ice in the car. I know it ran afoul of FDA regs, but it was really handy.


----------



## Sauve850 (Mar 20, 2019)

Never have trouble getting ice on my LD trips. Always get a bucket if i ask. I haven't been on Silver trains since last Sept but ice is readily available to all in sleepers on those trains.


----------



## ZoneTRN (Mar 21, 2019)

So maybe I should just keep it to two asks vs. asking all day.


----------



## trainman74 (Mar 21, 2019)

ZoneTRN said:


> So maybe I should just keep it to two asks vs. asking all day.



Assuming you keep the cooler closed (except when you're putting ice in it), that should be plenty.


----------



## chakk (Mar 21, 2019)

trainman74 said:


> Assuming you keep the cooler closed (except when you're putting ice in it), that should be plenty.



Some SCAs are especially nice. When I asked for ice on the CZ last year to fill my bag to chill my sprained thumb, he came by every few hours to see if I needed a refill.


----------



## drdumont (Mar 21, 2019)

On the first trip when I noticed the community ice cooler had disappeared, I asked the attendant, who uoted the FDA party line. Then he showed me the ice chest in his roomette, and said I could have all I needed, but he had to dispense it <wink, wink, nod, nod>. I had a 4 beer cooler (which is labeled "HUMAN ORGANS" - see Amazon), which he cheerfully filled.

In all my years, I have only run into one bad SCA, Pat, on the Crescent. I understand she was run off because of all the complaints. IMHO, they all rock!
-- Doc



ZoneTRN said:


> Have my on room on an upcoming day trip, and I was thinking about bringing a couple beers in a collapsible insulated bag/cooler on board. <SNIP>


----------

